# What are safe tempratures?



## bradshawn (Jun 5, 2008)

hello,
I just want to know what a Safe temprature for any CPU is.
On a load task it gets to 48c And idoling it sits at 26c. i cant seem to find who has "good" tempratures.
intel E6750 2.66 Ghz
im investigating Overclocking.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

26C. idle and 48 load are good. Would be nice to see them a bit lower if you are planning on overclocking, but those are fine for normal use. When I overclock, I don't like my load temps to go much over 50C.


----------

